# Chicano Park Day Celebration San Diego ∙



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

37th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration

Saturday, April 21, 2007 - 10am-5pm

Organized by the Chicano Park Steering Committee 

http://chicano-park.org/


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*got to mark that date :thumbsup: *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AVER PUES...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

bump


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

time to take a ride from Fresno to go check out the event.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jan 29 2007, 09:56 PM~7123976
> *time to take a ride from Fresno to go check out the event.
> *



what's up homie?
you coming down? 
did you get my pm?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

simon i got the pm Gracias. John from Streetlow is coming to my canton then we will be heading down there for the event. Dont know if im taking my Ranfla but ill be there for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jan 30 2007, 10:04 PM~7134522
> *simon i got the pm Gracias. John from Streetlow is coming to my canton then we will be heading down there for the event. Dont know if im taking my Ranfla but ill be there for sure. :thumbsup:
> *



WE GOTS TO HOOK UP :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 31 2007, 07:03 PM~7142641
> *WE GOTS TO HOOK UP :thumbsup:
> *


im going to hit the clubs at night aver que pasa.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

bump


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

ttt


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

I will be there !!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

T T T


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

bump


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

coming up real soon


----------



## Bumber-ENT (Mar 1, 2007)

IM gona set up a hop that day to get every one to go ???????


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

If you ever want to know what show to go to in SD in the winter show season this is it!

Fine SD babes, bad azz cars, CHICANO POWER all over the loud speaker, in the bitchin' City of SD. We'll be kick'n it in IMPERIAL Beach.

Mark you calendars.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Mar 9 2007, 05:34 PM~7447031
> *If you ever want to know what show to go to in SD in the winter show season this is it!
> 
> Fine SD babes, bad azz cars, CHICANO POWER all over the loud speaker, in the bitchin' City of SD. We'll be kick'n it in IMPERIAL Beach.
> ...


 :0


----------



## miamormividaloca69 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Mar 9 2007, 05:34 PM~7447031
> *If you ever want to know what show to go to in SD in the winter show season this is it!
> 
> Fine SD babes, bad azz cars, CHICANO POWER all over the loud speaker, in the bitchin' City of SD. We'll be kick'n it in IMPERIAL Beach.
> ...


WHEN IS THE BIG EVENT? I LIVE IN I.B


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miamormividaloca69_@Mar 10 2007, 03:34 PM~7451501
> *WHEN IS THE BIG EVENT? I LIVE IN I.B
> *



you must be new in town :biggrin: :roflmao: 


chicano park is located under the Coronado bridge


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 10 2007, 06:42 PM~7452310
> *you must be new in town :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> chicano park is located under the Coronado bridge
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Pinche John uffin:


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 10 2007, 08:49 PM~7452595
> *Pinche John uffin:
> *



what's up bro?
how are you doing?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 11 2007, 07:16 PM~7457205
> *what's up bro?
> how are you doing?
> *


Hando bien gracias a dios.Cant wait to go out there. Almost sold the 53 rag, They offered me 12 g's to fucking temting.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 11 2007, 10:05 PM~7458725
> *Hando bien gracias a dios.Cant wait to go out there. Almost sold the 53 rag, They offered me 12 g's to fucking temting.
> *



ya, but once you finish it you'll be glad you kept it.
which car are you gonna bring down?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

im just going out there for the ride with John from Streetlow to check out the scene but next year I better be driving my 53 up there.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 12 2007, 09:53 PM~7466521
> *im just going out there for the ride with John from Streetlow to check out the scene but next year I better be driving my 53 up there.
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

At what time does everything start over at the park. So i could know around what time to take off from the valley.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

37th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration

Saturday, April 21, 2007 - *10am-5pm*

Organized by the Chicano Park Steering Committee 

http://chicano-park.org/ 

move in usually starts about 7 am


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE VERY EARLY TO GET THE PARTY STARTED!
FOR INFO E-MAIL MARCOS AT [email protected] AMIGOS CAR CLUB S.D.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPEFULLY WE'LL GET THIER IN TIME uffin:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

this is a kool  family event


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Mar 18 2007, 03:29 PM~7502146
> *this is a kool   family event
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

getting ready,


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS SD WILL B THERE


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

hey chevy is it just for cars, can the youngsters bring the lowrider bikes


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey so wutz da full run down of chicano park day? I understand dat it's not a car show but will there still be a designated area for lowriders to park in and if so is it on a first come first serve basis or do u have to register first o que?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 24 2007, 10:29 PM~7545915
> *hey chevy is it just for cars, can the youngsters bring the lowrider bikes
> *



yes they have bikes tambien....................

check out the website that i linked 



FOR INFO E-MAIL MARCOS AT [email protected] AMIGOS CAR CLUB S.D.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Mar 24 2007, 10:56 PM~7546009
> *Hey so wutz da full run down of chicano park day? I understand dat it's not a car show but will there still be a designated area for lowriders to park in and if so is it on a first come first serve basis or do u have to register first o que?
> *



usually first come , fisrt serve.

http://chicano-park.org/



FOR INFO E-MAIL MARCOS AT [email protected] AMIGOS CAR CLUB S.D.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2007, 07:59 AM~7594628
> *TTT
> *


Wutz TTT stand 4?


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Only 20 Days from today. If you have never been to a "Chicano Park" car show then you are in for the experience of a life time because there is something about the people there at Chicano Park on that day. Everybody is so proud of their Culture and you feel as proud by just being there. I attended my first "Chicano Park" car show back in 1982 and I have tried to make it down to San Diego as offen as I can each year for this day. We will see you there because its like getting your batteries recharged each year with a heavy dose of our Culture. "Brown Pride" at its best from the people to the food and we must not forget the music and the Aztec dancers. "Viva La Raza"</span>*


----------



## lil HellRazor (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: (ttt,means ,to the top) uffin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil HellRazor_@Apr 1 2007, 04:09 PM~7596624
> *:thumbsup: (ttt,means ,to the top) uffin:
> *


oh ok cool cool thanks.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 1 2007, 04:22 PM~7596461
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Only 20 Days from today.  If you have never been to a "Chicano Park" car show then you are in for the experience of a life time because there is something about the people there at Chicano Park on that day.  Everybody is so proud of their Culture and you feel as proud by just being there.  I attended my first "Chicano Park" car show back in 1982 and I have tried to make it down to San Diego as offen as I can each year for this day.  We will see you there because its like getting your batteries recharged each year with a heavy dose of our Culture.  "Brown Pride" at its best from the people to the food and we must not forget the music and the Aztec dancers.  "Viva La Raza"</span>
> *


 Well said.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Chicano Park :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Apr 2 2007, 03:50 PM~7604138
> *Well said.
> *



What do you know, you don't even have a car! :biggrin:


----------



## 619 KLIQUE (Dec 21, 2006)

big "K"lil"q" ,wil be thier, we willl turn off the lights for everyone late


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Gracias, To the top. *


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GONNA CHECK IT OUT


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR RABBIT AMIGOS_@Mar 16 2007, 03:00 PM~7492381
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 
hope you guys post pics of the entire event


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

chicano park day :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

37th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
Saturday, April 21, 2007 - 10am-5pm



Chicano Park
(San Diego-Coronado Bridge in Logan Heights)
San Diego, California

Organized by the Chicano Park Steering Committee 

For more information go to: www.amigoscarclub.com


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 4 2007, 08:05 PM~7620483
> *What do you know, you don't even have a car!   :biggrin:
> *


I got my first Low Rider 30 years ago and they all had Hydraulics.Opp's thats something you dont know about because your car is not LIFTED. SO what do I know ALOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. :0 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :burn: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

IT'S ALMOST HERE *CHICANO PARK* APRIL 21st SATURDAY 2007 AND YES AMIGOS WILL POST ALL PIC'S OF THE EVENT. ON 
www.amigoscarclub.com & www.layitlo.com


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Apr 14 2007, 05:27 PM~7691023
> *I got my first Low Rider 30 years ago and they all had Hydraulics.Opp's thats something you dont know about because your car is not LIFTED. SO what do I know ALOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. :0  :
> *



30 years ago! You were 10! :twak: :twak: :twak: 
You still have a lot to learn like putting your car together!!! :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm crusing to the park, how about you? Taking the bus.... or riding B*^%! MAS PU#$ :biggrin:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

See you all there!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

They going to have a hop out there or what?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES WILL BE SUPPORTING THE XICANO MOVEMENT....


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2007, 05:29 PM~7696777
> *30 years ago!  You were 10!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> You still have a lot to learn like putting your car together!!! :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I'm crusing to the park, how about you?  Taking the bus.... or riding B*^%!  MAS PU#$    :biggrin:
> *


I was 10 years old and had a Lifted car what about you. At the age of 45 you still don't have a Lifted car . Shame on you [email protected]#$PU. As for every one that reads this I will see you guys at Chicano Park on SAT 21, 2007
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 16 2007, 08:29 AM~7701574
> *IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES WILL BE SUPPORTING THE XICANO MOVEMENT....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Apr 15 2007, 09:42 PM~7699282
> *See you all there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES will be representing so save us some space Amigos SD.*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Apr 17 2007, 01:45 PM~7712908
> *I was 10 years old and had a Lifted car what about you. At the age of 45 you still don't have a Lifted car . Shame on you [email protected]#$PU. As for every one that reads this I will see you guys at Chicano Park on SAT 21, 2007
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



At that age I was crusing on my lowrider bike! It was a Scwhinn Sting Ray and yes I had a tennis ball between the forks and the handle bars and it had bondo on it too. :biggrin: by the way I'm only 35 years old ya old fart! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'll see all ya wonderful gente at Chicano Park this weekend!!!  :yes:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i ve been to chicano park lowirding events but never chicano park day....will there be a lot of lows there? lmk. thanks


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 17 2007, 07:00 PM~7714548
> *At that age I was crusing on my lowrider bike!  It was a Scwhinn Sting Ray and yes I had a tennis ball between the forks and the handle bars and it had bondo on it too.    :biggrin:  by the way I'm only 35 years old ya old fart!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'll see all ya wonderful gente at Chicano Park this weekend!!!      :yes:
> *


 35 45 55 so what the bottom line is that you are still not lifted and the reason I said 45 is that's around how many years it's going to take you to lift your car. :uh: 
:thumbsdown: :dunno: :ugh:  :buttkick: :rofl: :banghead: :werd: :loco:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

will there be a hop? or a lot of riders there???


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

NO HOP!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR RABBIT AMIGOS_@Apr 19 2007, 09:28 AM~7727108
> *NO HOP!
> *


COMO QUE NO HOP?!?! THERE'S GUNNA BE CHI CHI'S HOPPIN ALL OVER DA PLACE! :biggrin:


----------



## rosebud (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 4 2007, 10:11 PM~6905790
> *
> 37th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> 
> ...


----------



## rosebud (Mar 11, 2007)

can anyone give me the address to chicano park or direction from Ventura county thanks


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosebud_@Apr 19 2007, 09:54 PM~7732863
> *can anyone give me the address to chicano park or direction from Ventura county thanks
> *



405 or 5 freeway down to San Diego. It's a straight shot down.

When you get into San Diego stay on the 5 freeway. You will pass downtown and you'll see the signs 'CESAR CHAVEZ PARKWAY EXIT". take the exit and when you get to the stop sign turn left and go down 1 block and it's right there. It's UNDER the Coronado bridge so once you pass it on the 5 freeway you've went to far!


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 16 2007, 07:29 AM~7701574
> *IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES WILL BE SUPPORTING THE XICANO MOVEMENT....
> *


pinches minutemen are supposed to rally tomorow at the park we got to show them aint no stoppimg us


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

rain or shine?


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Apr 20 2007, 12:38 PM~7736632
> *pinches minutemen are supposed to rally tomorow at the park we got to show them aint no stoppimg us
> *


forreals? is the show rain or shine??? those fuckers are a joke


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:loco: MINUTEMEN


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

its raining in sd right now


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

so i take it the shows still on


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

WHAT A GREAT EVENT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

and a special thanks goes to the guys who help me get out of the little problem i had i got stuck on a root of a tree :biggrin: and couldnt move the car lol


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

keep them coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)

more pics of chicano park


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=262805&st=420

http://www.amigoscarclub.com


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

WILL POST MORE...LATER...LATER...


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Not right now right now??? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Apr 22 2007, 12:43 PM~7747722
> *Not right now right now??? :biggrin:
> *


but later, later later. 

good show, more pics


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 22 2007, 12:24 PM~7747635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It was good meeting you Laughing Boy. Thanks to you and ALL of Imperial Car Club members for coming. Tell your father again thanks for the interview! We will hook up again! :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM,A LITTLE LATE,AYE LES VAN,WAS SURE GLAD TO KICK IT WITH JENTE FROM O.C AT CHICANO PARK, LAUGHING BOY AND JR AND THE JENTE FROM IMPERIALS,JESSE AND JENTE FROM LATIN LIFE,AND SUM FOLKS FROM OXNARD,ROSEBUD AND HUSBAND,WHAT UP TO DODGERFAN AND XAVIER THE X-MAN HIMSELF.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM OF AMIGOS LINEUP....
















































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BADASS 66...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OTHER THAN THE FIRME RYDES,OF COURSE THIER WAS THE ALMIGHTY MURALS OF CHICANO PARK...






































































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ALL IN ALL IT WAS A FIRME DAY AT DIEGO FOR CELEBRATING CHICANO PARK,THEN IT WAS TIME TO HEAD BACK TO O.C...








:wave:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 22 2007, 01:27 PM~7747649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homies looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 23 2007, 06:27 PM~7757924
> *DAMM,A LITTLE LATE,AYE LES VAN,WAS SURE GLAD TO KICK IT WITH JENTE FROM O.C AT CHICANO PARK, LAUGHING BOY AND JR AND THE JENTE FROM IMPERIALS,JESSE AND JENTE FROM LATIN LIFE,AND SUM FOLKS FROM OXNARD,ROSEBUD AND HUSBAND,WHAT UP TO DODGERFAN AND XAVIER THE X-MAN HIMSELF.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2007, 06:17 PM~7749784
> *It was good meeting you Laughing Boy.  Thanks to you and ALL of Imperial Car Club members for coming.  Tell your father again thanks for the interview!  We will hook up again!  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT POSTED PICS ON THIS TOPIC...IF YOU MISSED THIS CELEBRATION YOU MISSED A GREAT DAY...THE CARS,THE BIKES, THE WEATHER, THE PEOPLE,THE ENTERTAINMENT AND OF COURSE THE FOOD WERE ALL THE BEST...NO ONE LET THE DUMB ASS MINUTEMEN SCREW UP THE EVENT...AND AS EVERYONE SO PROUDLY EXPRESSED ""THEY WEREN'T GOING TO KEEP US AWAY FROM OUR PARK!"...LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS EVENT...CONGRADULATIONS TO THE STEERING COM. AND AMIGOS C.C FOR A GREAT SHOW....


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

it was a great event :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

SANTANA REPRESENTING!!! :thumbsup: Another great club showing some love for Chicano Park Day!!!


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 24 2007, 11:08 PM~7768124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANX XAVIER,PIC LOOKS TIGHT(EVEN THOU MY BATTS WERE LOW  )BEING THE 1ST TIME AT CHICANO PARK,WE HAD A GREAT TIME,FOR SURE IT WON'T BE OUR LAST :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

who is the fat boy driving the 66 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nono:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/metro/m...park/index.html



CHECK OUT THIS LINK ON Chicano park!!!! :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's a few i took.
i'll start with some shots of the park
and my PEOPLE! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

now for the rides......................


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's a few more.........................


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's the last of my pics...............

a few rides leaving the park!


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: TO THE MOST PRESTIGEOUS 64'S OF ALL TIME :worship:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

who's got more pics?


----------

